# Aquatic Magic Solenoid



## Joecoral (28 Aug 2008)

For those of you who have the aquaticmagic reg and solenoid, where did you get the adapter so you can plug it into a UK power supply? do you need one which converts the voltage, or a simple 2-pin to 3-pin convertor? could anyone possibly show me a link to somewhere that sells a suitable product?
JC


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

i use a shaver adapter 

you can cut the plug off and fit a 3p pin but this voids warranty.

EDIT: or there is this adapter http://www.kikatek.com/product_info.php ... ce=froogle


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Aug 2008)

Joe, 
     You can chop the end off and do standard wiring to a UK plug or you can get a plug in adapter for a few quid at Homebase or  B&Q.

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Aug 2008)

Or just stick a pencil into the third hole of the socket and plug it in, thats what I do with euro plugs LOL


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Or just stick a pencil into the third hole of the socket and plug it in, thats what I do with euro plugs LOL


----------



## Joecoral (28 Aug 2008)

sorry, it's a US 2-pin plug, not euro 2-pin, meaning it doesnt fit a shaver adapter. will cutting off the plug and wiring into a UK plug still work, as there is a difference in the voltage or something is there not?


----------



## JamesM (28 Aug 2008)

It'll fit a shaver adaptor


----------



## aaronnorth (28 Aug 2008)

it does, i use a shaver adapter.

the difference is that it doesnt have an earth pin which makes it safer. you just wire the neautral & live up if you are going to fit your own.


----------



## JamesM (28 Aug 2008)

Argos.co.uk - number 982/1352. 2 for Â£2.99.

Takes us style flat pins and euro round pins. No voltage difference on these as Malaysia uses 220-240v too.


----------



## Joecoral (28 Aug 2008)

oh, ok, cool! I have a shaver adapter plug in the house already, or I can get one from wilko for less than Â£1 if not
thanks a lot guys for clearing that up 
JC


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Aug 2008)

If you want a more permanent and professional looking adaptor then you can buy them for all foreign plugs, including those with transformers (like European JBL solenoids) from Euronetwork.  I've bought them from them a few times and they deliver very quickly too.  Personally I'd go with one of these over a shaving adaptor any day as they fix onto the euro-plug making a permanent fix.  I found with the shaving adaptors I was forever knocking them part way out and turning them off!


----------



## teg1203 (28 Aug 2008)

Here's one from Maplin .....http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=1&ModuleNo=19246&doy=28m8

I agree with Ed that the shaver adaptors can be a pain, this would remedy that.

There is a Maplin in Swansea but I dont know how convenient that is for you. Otherwise Â£2.99 P&P. :?


----------



## Joecoral (28 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Personally I'd go with one of these over a shaving adaptor any day as they fix onto the euro-plug making a permanent fix.



This would work with a US 2-pin plug same as euro plug then?


----------



## Joecoral (28 Aug 2008)

nvm, found US > Uk ones on another page, ignore my previous post.
thanks for help everyone


----------

